# 2013 6.7 knocking with check engine light HELP



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Need help from fellow 2coolers before it goes to the shop. My 2013 F250 Lariat threw a check engine light today with a slightly rough idle and a knock. The truck only has 29,000 miles and I change the oil and fuel filters religiously. Oil and filter every 5,000 and fuel filters every 10,000 with Motorcraft. No hard driving, mainly highway. Any ideas on what's going on? I won't be able to sleep tonight even though it is still under warranty.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

my bet is a P0402 code, hope so it is simple. It can make a kinda knocking sounds as it trys to compensate for the problem.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

check the oil level before taking it in, especially if you have been servicing it yourself. 
Only guess on the code would be a p0301-p0308 depending upon which cylinder may be misfiring (if that's even what's happening) 
Keep us posted and rest easy. The dealer will take care of you.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Codes?*

Is there a way for me to check which code it is throwing?


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Prizepig said:


> Is there a way for me to check which code it is throwing?


Auto parts will pull the code but I would reccomend a dealer.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Jolly Roger*

Have you experienced this issue before too?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

had one that did it, if you are under warranty take it in. I hate going to dealers as they take forever and always are a pain in the ***, but that is why you have warranty.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Wish me luck*

Thanks guys. We will see what the dealer comes up with today.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Ran the codes before taking it in. Was showing a PO284 Cylinder 8 Contribution/Balance. The truck was low on fuel so I stopped for a few gallons of fuel before dropping it off. Got to the dealer about 13 miles away, pull in, get out with the truck still running, and the knock is gone and purring like a kitten. Any of you guys running the 6.7 have the same experience when low on fuel? I am a bit relieved that the knock stopped but we will see what the shop says.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

You may already know but running a diesel out of fuel is very hard on the injectors not to mention the fuel cools the High Pressure Fuel Pump. For me 1/4 of a tank or it shows 100 miles left is where I fill up at.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> You may already know but running a diesel out of fuel is very hard on the injectors not to mention the fuel cools the High Pressure Fuel Pump. For me 1/4 of a tank or it shows 100 miles left is where I fill up at.


I agree. Just can't get my teenage daughter to understand. They know it all at age 17!


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

Mine did the same to me. Same code. Cleared up but then 3 weeks later it happened again but much worse. Finally the engine locked up and would not turn over. Towed to the dealer, had 93000 miles on a 100,000 mile warranty. Had to fight with them for a week to cover it,they tore it down and it turned out to be a bad #8 injector. It filled the cylinder with fuel and hydraulic locked it.

In my opinion your injector is probably going bad.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Deep Hunter. I hope my luck is different.


----------

